# German PPK/S refurbish?



## jonholl (Jul 16, 2018)

Does anyone know of a reliable place that will refurbish a German made PPK/S? Pistol was stolen some years ago & I just got it back, kind of in rough shape & I'd like to get it refurbished if it doesn't cost a fortune.
Thanks.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome from AZ.

It may help to know what state your located in to help find a local gun smith. This would avoid the hassle and cost of firearm shipping.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Any decent pistolsmith could do the job, including refinishing.
Use your local Yellow Pages, or the web, to find a 'smith, and then the web to assess his reputation.

I suggest that you have the 'smith also throw-in a trigger job, since it's a PPK/S.


----------



## jonholl (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm in WNY, & not interested in local after experiences with 3 different local gunsmiths. If sending pistol isn't feasible I'll wait until this coming winter in FL.
Thanks for the tip on trigger job.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Any decent pistolsmith could do the job, including refinishing.
> Use your local Yellow Pages, or the web, to find a 'smith, and then the web to assess his reputation.
> 
> I suggest that you have the 'smith also throw-in a trigger job, since it's a PPK/S.


----------

